# Audi TTRS Enhancement Detail with Swissvax Crystal Rock - ex Milltek Demo Car!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Today saw me breathe a bit of life back into a stunning Daytona Grey Audi TTRS.

This particular TTRS is in fact Milltek's ex-Demo Car, as seen in this vid:






The owner picked this up from a TT Specialist a couple of weeks ago and brought it right over to me for inspection. It was littered with RDS's and needed a general machine polish to restore some life back into the paint.

The owner also wanted some solid protection laying down and opted for Swissvax Crystal Rock.

On to the detail...

Upon arrival:


DSC02443 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels, tyres and arches were dealt with first using Smart Wheels, G101, Swissvax, EZ and Vikan brushes:


DSC02447 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02448 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02449 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then the car was snow foamed to begin breaking down the dirt/dust on the paintwork, using Bilt Hamber's excellent Auto Foam:


DSC02453 by RussZS, on Flickr

The paintwork was then hand washed with Auto Finesse Lather and a CQuartz mitt, then rinsed and treated to IronX, which lifted very little fallout:


DSC02454 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tardis was then used to clear up any tar spots, then the car was rinsed again and moved inside for claying:


DSC02456 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02457 by RussZS, on Flickr

Very little was lifted, most of that which was seemed to be rubber, presumably from trackdays from its previous ownership.

I then dried using a combination of:

Uber Drying Towel:


DSC02458 by RussZS, on Flickr

and Aeolus 901X:


DSC02459 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02461 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next I began assessing the paintwork. I only had the car for a single day, so that aim was to tackle the deeper RDS as safely as possible and to give the car a single stage machine polish to remove any swirling.

Some pics of the defects and correction:

RDS


DSC02463 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02467 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02471 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02478 by RussZS, on Flickr

50/50:


DSC02480 by RussZS, on Flickr

Flake pop:


DSC02483 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02487 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02489 by RussZS, on Flickr

Bird poo etching:


DSC02490 by RussZS, on Flickr

Removed:


DSC02491 by RussZS, on Flickr

RDS before


DSC02493 by RussZS, on Flickr

After


DSC02496 by RussZS, on Flickr

The flake was gorgeous after machine polishing:


DSC02506 by RussZS, on Flickr

Marks on rear bumper (at the bottom):


DSC02512 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02514 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02516 by RussZS, on Flickr

After the correction work, I tackled the interior using Auto Finesse Spritz, Auto Finesse Crystal and Zaino Z9:


DSC02518 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02519 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02520 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels were protected with Zaino Z2P after an IPA wipedown:


DSC02522 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tyres with Pinnacle Onyx:


DSC02525 by RussZS, on Flickr

Exhausts with Mercury


DSC02526 by RussZS, on Flickr

The paint with Crystal Rock:


DSC02524 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some afters:


DSC02538 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02540 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02542 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02544 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02545 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02546 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02549 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02477 by RussZS, on Flickr

A few pics of CR beading too:


DSC02529 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02530 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading 


DSC02550 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up we have a white Audi A4 for an Opti Coat 2.0 Protection Detail and and a red Focus ST for an Enhancement Detail.

Edit - some more pics from tonight:


DSC02562 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02564 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02565 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02567 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02575 by RussZS, on Flickr

Cheers,

Russ.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Russ, really like the TTRS when you got the GTR buddy?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work again Russ


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Simply amazing, your work on here is epic, class work there Russ as usual, that's perfect from all angles.


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Excellent job Russ!!!!!!!!
unit's looking good too!
Steve


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

That looks amazing mate. I love those audis, especially those wheels. 

Can I ask what polishing process you went through? Polish, pad etc? 

Thanks


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice Russ, great work in a day. Bet the unit makes a massive difference compared to trying to work outside!

These new Audi's are very nice - and this one has the extra looks it needs over the S :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work Russ, really like the TTRS when you got the GTR buddy?


The owner has sold it mate so I'm doing whatever he replaces it with now... not sure what yet though.

I've some very colourful cars coming up though including a Liquid Yellow Clio V6 and possibly an orange Exige S!

I quoted today on a Panther Black ST500 Focus too, which needs some wet sanding which I'm looking forward to.

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

OGGYsri said:


> That looks amazing mate. I love those audis, especially those wheels.
> 
> Can I ask what polishing process you went through? Polish, pad etc?
> 
> Thanks


Certainly - mainly Scholl S17+ and the white Scholl Spider Sandwich pad via Rotary, but on the bumpers only Megs 205 and Megs Polishing pad as they were a fair bit softer for some reason.

Thanks all! :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Not sure how or why you would sell a GTR lol, orange exige s will look great.


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing work...more impressive that it was achieved in only one day!!

Beautiful car. The interior is as tasty as the exterior. Audi do make a nice job of their interiors. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh and I removed the residue from the number plate at the end and sealed the glass with Nanolex Premium but didn't get any pics! 

The car is getting Elite Pressed Plates soon too!


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Looks much better now mate.

The car looks awesome in the flesh!

Did that scratch on the rear arch knock back ok?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Pure VAG porn 
Milltek ftw.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

banditbarron said:


> Looks much better now mate.
> 
> The car looks awesome in the flesh!
> 
> Did that scratch on the rear arch knock back ok?


Hmmm about 50% - it was very deep so decided to attack it again when I have a bit more time.

It was very difficult to capture the defects - metallic grey is superb for hiding swirls and scratches!

Good to catch up :thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good work.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely work there Russ on a stunning car, really came up a treat:thumb: , how do you rate the Scholl products compared to others you have used on Audi paintwork?


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

Great car, great result and lovely color


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bigslippy said:


> Lovely work there Russ on a stunning car, really came up a treat:thumb: , how do you rate the Scholl products compared to others you have used on Audi paintwork?


On VAG paint it's all I use now really. You can get excellent results pretty quickly!

I have an A3 coming up soon which looks a little like this...


DSC02411 by RussZS, on Flickr

It'll be a good demo of how effective S3 can be. We're also sorting a refurb on the wheels and doing an interior swap on that car, and possibly new headlights too... should be good!

Russ.


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Been looking forward to this TT as the colour looks like it could be very rewarding, and the pics dont disapoint.Good work Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Tom, I was a little rushed with the pics if I'm honest as I only had 8/9 hours or so with the car. I'm with the owner tonight so will get some more pics hopefully.

He may be tempted into a full wet sand too..


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> On VAG paint it's all I use now really. You can get excellent results pretty quickly!
> 
> I have an A3 coming up soon which looks a little like this...
> 
> ...


That looks awefully like mine did, good look lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

banditbarron said:


> That looks awefully like mine did, good look lol


Oh god I'm having flashback lol! Your car nearly killed me haha! Thankfully I'm not scared of wool 3 years on so should be a lot less painful 

It still makes me laugh that your Mum thought it had been resprayed!!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Looks stunning Russ.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

top work again Russ well impressed:thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fantastic results within the time given. You must've been flat out?!

Do you happen to know the colour name of this paint? You managed to really show it off to it's best!

Thanks


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Great work. Love the colour of it. 
Can't say I am a fan of the wheels tho


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Ns1980 said:


> Fantastic results within the time given. You must've been flat out?!
> 
> Do you happen to know the colour name of this paint? You managed to really show it off to it's best!
> 
> Thanks


Daytona Grey :thumb:


----------



## danzo_m (Jul 23, 2010)

excellent write up on that TTRS looks mintage!!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

banditbarron said:


> Daytona Grey :thumb:


So it is! Just re-read te thread.

Great colour that shows off the sporty stance brilliantly.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

great finish as usual Russ loving the TTRS


----------



## Ben K (Oct 7, 2011)

Top work Russ, looks a beauty!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Top work Russ, you've been turning out some real beauties recently and with more coming up by the looks of it!


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks great, top work.I love Daytona Grey,really pleased I went for this colour, the flake is probably the best I've seen, it looks amazing in the sunshine with lots of purple and green in it.I've got Zaino on mine at the moment for the winter and it looks great, but cant wait to get some nice wax on it after seeing this.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I want one in Suzuka Grey so badly!

I kinda feel those are some of your best afters to date Russ. The car looks simply brilliant. Was there minimal orange peel? I noticed the newer Audis quite decent for orange peel.

Brilliant work mate. Enjoying seeing Onyx gel getting used again, not exactly cheap but very good. Going to buy a full bottle once the trusty megs is finished.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Today saw me breathe a bit of life back into a stunning Daytona Grey Audi TTRS.
> 
> This particular TTRS is in fact Milltek's ex-Demo Car, as seen in this vid:
> 
> ...


Which rotary and polish compound you use? How do you rate AF Lather against BH Autowash?

Very nice work.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Russ


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Top job :thumb: and lovely car


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job as always mate.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning Russ, been looking forward to this one! Really pleased to see you getting some great cars in and using some brilliant stuff.

Would love to call down I've weekend when i'm visiting my brother in Coventry later in the year!

Keep up the Sterling work!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DSC02562 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02564 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02565 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02567 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02575 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a finish. You are definately a top notch detailer Russ!!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Beautiful car, colour, detail and photos! 

Thanks for posting Russ! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks great! i love the colour


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work Russ :thumb:


----------



## AliasAlbi (May 30, 2011)

Stunning, absolutely stunning. I love those pics :thumb: And that beautiful 5 pot sound! Nice


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

nice work Russ, good wax to use too! 

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Paul.

I love the stuff, got to be my overall fave!


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

1word Russ
fantastic job as always
and cars looks in the flesh awesome

what combo did you use on TTRS 
I have to 1 day bring my van to your car park and take some photos
top man


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Did you use some DA or just Rotary ?


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Jakub555 said:


> 1word Russ
> fantastic job as always
> and cars looks in the flesh awesome
> 
> ...


That's not one word :wall:

The car park is a tesco newly built one. If there's one near you it will have the same set up of lighting :thumb:

Just had a thought Russ is it tesco that Millys dad does the electrics for? 

Dave


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

looks stunning mate


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

banditbarron said:


> That's not one word :wall:
> 
> The car park is a tesco newly built one. If there's one near you it will have the same set up of lighting :thumb:
> 
> ...


I mean 1word abut this word
fantastic 

I got very close tesco market but the lighting is soooo bad , very bad


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

That looks superb a really great job. But Jesus that car sounds terrible. Sounds like a diesel±


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job as always Russ, must be pleasure to work on car like, that love the Milltek sound.

Let me know Russ when You will be ordering a AS van so I pop down to get some bits too :thumb:

My Leon looked like the S3 and with 75-80 microns this was pain to work on ... looks like someone had some go on it with rotary and heavy compound as leons usually come with more than 120 microns ...


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking fantastic, stunning colour


----------



## Jwalker84 (Jan 20, 2012)

Is it the Tesco near the Showcase cinema? That TT-RS looks fantastic.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's the one in Walsall. The Dudley one is actually better lit but it's a good 5 miles or so from me.


----------



## Jwalker84 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hmm, may have to head down to one of them to grab some pics of mine, looks great in the photo's.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice work Russ! I always enjoy your details, you seem very handy with the camera too! 
It makes these threads and your work really stand out! :thumb:

I love these TT-RS's, I was very close to getting one instead of the IS F. They certainly are a fun drive!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Fantastic job mate
The colour is wonderful


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

Absolut beauty whit that color :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning work on an absolutly delicious vehicle. That is definitely the masculine version of the TT and would be very proud to own it!

Great work :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Typical eh? Yours is the only car in an empty car park and some [email protected] goes and parks right next to you!
Looks amazing BTW!


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Looks so nice under that lighting, truly stunning colour


----------



## matmak81 (Mar 28, 2011)

Top work russ, glad everythings going well for you mate that car looks better than new, your work is as ever class


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

bloody awesome car and great colour


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

thats sounds a proper beast and lovely colour and work


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Good work Russ as per usual :buffer: that is a cracking looking car, colour really suits it and the Interior = :argie:

Be interested to see how you go with the Red ST :thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Stunning color combo on that car. Your work speaks for itself, and the NEX3 is taking some beautiful pictures! :bow


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Jakub555 said:


> Did you use some DA or just Rotary ?


Just Rotary! 



herbiedacious said:


> Typical eh? Yours is the only car in an empty car park and some [email protected] goes and parks right next to you!
> Looks amazing BTW!


:lol: Genius.



*TAY* said:


> Good work Russ as per usual :buffer: that is a cracking looking car, colour really suits it and the Interior = :argie:
> 
> Be interested to see how you go with the Red ST :thumb:


Cheers - I have an EO and Panther Black one in Feb too....

Thanks all!!

Russ.


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

Love the RS! Top work!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Dave!

It may be being wet sanded soon..


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks spot on Russ, especially in the last few :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This has since been washed (badly) by a main dealer do needs more work


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice work Russ, sounds like a diesel though.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> This has since been washed (badly) by a main dealer do needs more work


looks like next owner get "great" free wash upgrade from dealer


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Lovely!! :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

This car has since been into Audi for new brakes and they TFR'd it, so the CR has died!

I had it back in tonight briefly to pop some more protection on to it - this time using the new Britemax Vantage wax.

I'm impressed to say the least!


DSC04464 by RussZS, on Flickr

Great flake pop still for a wax:


DSC04461 by RussZS, on Flickr

Beading is very tight:


DSC04466 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04462 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04471 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04470 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04469 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04468 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04467 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04482 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04480 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04474 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04473 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04472 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04475 by RussZS, on Flickr

Durability will determine is this is my new favourite <£50 wax, but ease of use, smell and looks are right up there!

Russ.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

So is this wax better than 50/50 ??


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

fantastic work, pics in the car park look excellent:thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice Job.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice:thumb: love the colour an CR looks awesome on that Russ 

Tesco shots are just getting better and better can turn pro on Photography next if you keep taking them like that.....:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers all. 

New camera soon too, can't wait!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work looks stunning.


----------

